# New From Metter,Ga



## loudstreetrides

Hello my fellow audiophiles, my name is William Ashley Romero Gay a.k.a. Big Will. I’m new to this forum but I’m not new to audio installation I started installing and messing w/car audio when I was 14. I enjoy lifting weights & exercising. I like playing video games w/my sons Jonah (9), and Ethan(7). I enjoy surfing online, working on cars, computers, going to the movies, car shows, spending time w/my sons and my girlfriend. I‘m a fan of the Dallas Cowboys and the Michigan Wolverines. I work on cars under the name TEAM LSR-LOUD STREET RIDES(Custom Car Audio/Video & Accessorizing and help build custom subwoofer enclosures with a buddy of mine Ben Gailey (SUB-SONIC INNOVATIONS). I live in Metter, Georgia. I work for Pineland Telephone Co-Op Inc. as a Cable Technician doing residential and business fiber installation, copper cable repair and DSL technician work, I’m 32 and have been there for 15 years since 1994. I can be a smartass, but mostly I'm very comical, cool, laid back and fun to be around, cutting jokes to get people laughing to make the day go by. I try to smile as much as I can and take life one day at a time and just wake up every day with a fresh outlook on a new day. I am very open minded about life. I try to go through each day in my life as a record of accomplishment. I'm a very picky, organized, certified neat freak. I do not like to do yard work. I shave my own head! I have traveled the world my dad was the Army for ten years. I have lived in Baulmholder, Germany & Salinas, California. I have traveled to Canada, Missouri, New Jersey, South Carolina, North Carolina, Virginia, Pennsylvania, Miami, Florida. I have a brother Allen who is 2 years younger than me he lives in Van Nuys, California(Attended Emory University), My dad Larry lives in Forest, Mississippi, my mom Vernice is an LPN and lives in Metter. I also have an 83' Ford Ranger “Lil’ Red” (My first vehicle, bought it from my granddad in 94‘ for $1,000),and a 99' Toyota 4Runner SR5 “Rolling Thunder”.

My Interests: Cars, Car Audio/Video, Car Shows, Car Audio Competition. 

Magazines: Super Street, Car Audio & Electronics, Performance Auto & Sound, Muscle & Fitness, Playboy. 

Movies: The Fast and the Furious, Biker Boys, Torque, Coach Carter, Stomp The Yard, Wild Hogs, Redline, Transformers, Live Free or Die Hard, American Gangster, Iron Man. 

Music: Hip Hop & R&B, Alternative, Pop. Jagged Edge, Ne-Yo, R. Kelly, Gerald Levert, Bobby Valentino, Ludacris, Nickelback, Jo Jo, Bow Wow, T-Pain, Chris Brown, Rick Ross, Joe, Marques Houston, Omarion, Lyfe Jennings, Mary J. Blige, New Edition, Pretty Ricky, Plies, Trey Songz, Ace Of Base, Avril Lavigne, Linkin Park, Travis Barker, Flo Rida, Shawty Lo, Lil' Wayne, T.I. 

I do all my own mod work to all my vehicles I’ve had my Maxima for 8 years I have $6,755 in the aftermarket accessories, I have attended 96 car shows, and have won 78 trophies at car shows and DB Drag Racing Bass Race Competition 120.00-129.9. 
I have won various other awards and recognition such as my Maxima being in the Sept. 02 SUPER STREET Magazine CustomMaxima.com Ad
-June 03 SUPER STREET Magazine READER’S RIDES
-Apr. 02 VQPower.com-COTM
-Nov. 02 MAXIMA.org MOTM
-July 03 AggressiveImports.net-COTM
-Feb. 04 Yahoo.com-MOTM
-CustomEnterprise.com 05 MAXIMA Calendar
-CarStereo.com-Feb. 1, 05-2ND Place Class 1
-NOPI Nationals Gallery
-JL Audio Gallery-05 NOPI Nationals. 
My Maxima’s Cardomain - http://www.cardomain.com/ride/24211

YouTube Video Of My Maxima’s Motorized Amp Rack - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN8_peme8JU

Maxima Mods Summary
Engine----ENZO Intake. STILLEN Y-Pipe. NISMO Oil Cap. APC Radiator Cap. OPTIMA Yellow Top. Chromed Engine Parts. Hyper Grounding System. OBX Axle Back Exhaust. ASPEC Tower Bar.

AUDIO/VIDEO----PANASONIC CD Player. AUDIOBAHN Kick Panel Speakers. Fiberglass Kick Pods. KICKER Front Door Speakers. KENWOOD Rear Deck Speakers. AUDIOBAHN Bass Driver. Fiberglass Sub Enclosure. HIFONICS 5 Channel Amp. Motorized Amp Rack. 2 JL AUDIO 10w1v2 Subs. AUDIOBAHN Tweeters/Trunk Lid. Hinged False Floor/Black Vinyl/Plexi Window/FATMAT . Spare Tire Well/OPTIMA Yellow Top. 2 MICROVISION 7" TVs(In-Dash/Fold Down). LEGACY 7.2" TV/Trunk Lid. TVIEW DVD Player/Glove Box. SONY PSONE/Armrest.

Wheels, Suspension, Brakes----Black 18” RVM 053 Wheels. STILLETTO BLUE STREAK Tires(225/40ZR18). SS Brake Lines. Gold Calipers. Drilled/Slotted Rotors. TEIN S-TECH Springs. KYB AGX Struts.

Exterior----STILLEN Front Spoiler. IONIC DYNAMICS Two-Piece Rear Valance/Side Skirts. TRENZ Polished Billet Grill/Valance. MITSUBISHI GALANT GTZ Spoiler. Sport Bike Mirrors. YAMAHA Sport Bike Gas Door. XENTEC 6K H.I.D. Clear Bumper Lenses. White STREET GLOW Neon Underbody. Gunmetal L.E.D. Altezza Tails. WHELEN Strobes.

Interior----INFINITI I30 Chrome Door Handles/Locks. NISSAN CEFIRO Aluminum Gauge Bezel/Chrome Gauge Rings. Chrome LEVOC Shift Knob/Carbon Fiber Insert. WHEEL SKINS Steering Wheel Cover. JOSHUA TREE Aluminum Dash Kit. Black/Silver Sport Pedals/Dead Pedal. AUTOMETER Voltage Gauge. Reverse INDIGLO Gauges. EVOLUTION-AUTO DESIGN Diamond Plate Door Sill Plates/Floor Mats/Aluminum Door Inserts. Black Leather Interior. Plexiglas Mirror/Headliner.

Custom Sub Enclosures - http://www.cardomain.com/ride/24211/6

My 4Runner’s Cardomain - http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2677564

Mods To Come to Make My 4Runner "Rolling Thunder" : The Big 3 Power Ground Upgrade. 1/0 KICKER Hyper Flex Wire. KINETIK 1800. D/S Rotors/Pads/SS Lines. KICKER KS20 Tweeters(Factory Sail/D Pillar). KICKER KS60/KS5250 Fronts/Rears. AUDIO CONTROL Epic-150. 8 10” KICKER CVR Subs. HIFONICS XX-COLOSSUS Sub Amp, XX-JUPITER 4 Ch Amp. Baltic Birch Sub Enclosure. Body Color/Enclosure/Amp Rack. DB Drag Bass Race Competition 130.0-139.9 Class. 

I'm here to look around, listen, learn and share!

http://www.myspace.com/maxedoutwill


----------



## Coheednme13

Welcome to DIY I just got started with car audio and modification so it'll be great to have someone around with your modification and installation experience. I hope you are welcomed here and learn as much as you teach.


----------



## loudstreetrides

I just found this site yesterday and from looking around there are some mature audiophiles and a vast bit of knowlege here


----------



## SlipAngle

Welcome to the forum fellow Georgian. I just came across it myself and have been blown away by the wealth of knowledge embodied here.


----------



## stereo_luver

Welcome Brother from GA. Bring your ass to Kennesaw and let me see what you're made of/sound like....LOL

Would 49 be considered mature?...LOL


----------

